# K-Rend



## MargaretCork

I'm looking at building a wall between my house and my neighbour.  Someone suggested to me that I could get it plastered with something called K-Rend which is coloured plaster in whatever colour you want and it means that you don't have to worry about painting it.  I called into the buildling suppliers and they told me that there is quite a bit to applying it, something like 3 coats required.  It was starting to sound expensive and maybe difficult to get the right person to apply it.  Does anyone have any experience or comments on using K-Rend?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Googling (. or ) throws up quite a few links, including the manufacturer's [broken link removed] of course...

Bear in mind that the extra initial expense may be compensated for to a certain extent in terms of time and money savings over the years.


----------



## nai

have a look at these products instead - single coat and easy to apply and finish - 
we used one of their products - superb finish and quite inexpensive (approx 10 euro per sq metre)!


----------



## ludermor

its not a bad product but there are several coloured renders. A lot of plastering companies would do it (as opposed to builders who just get these companies) expect to pay around 60/m2
One down side to these renders is that you cannot patch them. so if you are breaking out a vent or a hope in the wall the render will always show. but it does save on painting and maintenance and if done properly looks good


----------



## Corky

As Ludermore say's its difficult to patch .but also if it gets wet within 24 hour's (even little drop's ) it will stain and show up as lighter colour than rest of wall ,if the plasterer's are applying it over an undercoat of sand/cement make sure they straighten the undercoat as shadows will show up in the finish......Corky


----------



## Draff

Went for the K-Rend myself - the plasterers just finished it about two weeks ago... very happy with the finish and colour...

You'll get a lot of information in the other posts but here is some information for you:

- we used the following http://www.k-rend.co.uk/
- this company in based up North but all suppliers in Ireland should stock it
- colour select is always a big discussion.  Most hardware stores who stock the K-rend will have samples to help you here
- Before application we insisted on a sand/cement scratchcoat.  Gives and better base apparently
- The render is then applied.  The plasterers then come bak the next day and 'rough it up' with a special trowel.  One coat is all that is needed
- The weather needs to be dry rain can cause patching as previously stated in this post

Cost
- this is not the cheapest solution, but I didn't fancy painting the house every couple of years
- we were able to haggle a bit over the price with our suppliers.  Managed to get a price of 10.75 a bag.  

Downside
- the only downside I can see at the moment is that we ordered too much of the stuff...!!!  Because we went for a non standard colour, we are having trouble getting the suppliers to take it back :-(


----------



## Corky

As a matter of interest, whereabouts are you draff ? no need to be specific .what colour and amount of bag's left over ?,...Corky


----------



## Draff

Corky - sent you a PM


----------



## gary c

Just looking for more advice on this.  Have asked plasterers to quote to apply a k-rend finish to outside of house and one plasterer refused to quote it saying that it was unproven 'technology' and unproven in damp wet climate like Ireland?  Anyone any thoughts?  Another plasterer said he would only use it with scratch coat first.  Is this the norm because it obviously works out much more expensive then.


----------



## ubiquitous

We used K-Rend to plaster our house seven years ago. We are very disappointed with it and we've concluded that its crap. It discolours easily and small lumps have fallen off in places. Every time there is heavy rain or a hail shower, more plaster ends up falling onto the ground. The K-Rend people say that you can get away with not having to paint a house for 15 years after initial plastering with K-Rend but we will be painting this year.


----------



## Sparki74

We were initially going to go with K-Rend also. But after doing research, the big disadvantage is that it gets dirty. And in our case, the area where we will be living in the country, one particular wall will attract a green growth - (it even affects the windows of the cars!) Therefore we would have to be touching it up, so to us it didn't make sense. I guess take into consideration where you live, environs etc.


----------



## ted

I'd have to agree with Ubiquitous in many respects.

I have Krend just 1 1/2 years

420 m2 at €10.80 per m2 plus about €2500 extra for plastering over sand and cement finish all plus vat - about €8000 extra for the whole house

Irish aggregates in Cork will send you a box of samples on request.

During the first winter I noticed green mould appearing in sheltered areas - mostly north facing and contacted the company and was told to use a mild bleach which worked but the problem reappeared this winter.

As posted by others the product is difficult to patch. It is quite brittle, much more so than sand and cement, and can chip off at the plinth or other vulnerable areas. If paths  don't have a fall away from the building as they should you will notice the water rising when raining.

White sand and cement (for an off white look) seems to be stronger and more resistant to mould.


----------



## spud

Just have finished a house with K-Rend plaster and I'm a bit concerned now that I have read this thread  . Anyway time will tell. 
My plasterer has completed a lot of houses with it and has no reported problems, and would be the type to have told me initially if there were problems.

Having said that the finish does feel strange in that its "Bitty" ( best way I can describe it). This is down to the fact that it has to be scratched after a certain time of drying out ( determined by weather conditions when applied) so that there is no color variation. In my case ( not sure is it common practice) but my plaster did not scratch the window revels and the finish is comparable to nap plaster.


Ted,
Not sure what you meant by the following

"If paths don't have a fall away from the building as they should you will notice the water rising when raining". ????

It probably does not apply to me as my Plinth is nap plaster ( to blend in with natural stone on the front of the house.) I don’t have the foot paths in yet.

BTW, 
Any happy customers out there ?


----------



## ted

Hi Spud. Your paths around the house should be floated so as rainwater will flow off them  on to your driveway and not back against the building.


----------



## spud

Thanks for the replay Ted. I just thought the water rising on the paths had possibly something to do with the K-rend. I’d imagine the same would happen on a nap plaster finish in that case. Its a Separate issue. 

I have observed rain on the finish itself and it does appear to Run-off well and any water that stays forms droplets that doesn’t seem to penetrate. 

Just on the cost side things - My quote for Labor for the K-Rend finish  was not a whole lot more expensive than if I went straight Nap plaster finish, you still have to apply a scratch coat for a NAP plaster  finish ( the scratch finish Being the extra). 

For the cost of the K-Rend itself ( all going well) you should save you at least the cost of 1 paint application. I think at the moment its about 12-13 euro a bag which approx covers 1 Metre Sqrd. My sister is currently getting quotes to paint her house that was nap plaster finished about 3 years ago. Based on these quotes to date , It would comfortably cover the cost of the K-rend. In all likelihood the house will require a re-paint in 5-7 years.


----------



## ollie30

i spoke to 2 plasterers recently who both spoke very highly of k rend and went to say that its probably the better render on the market,one of them has a floated finish k rend on his own house in the country and its on nearly 10 years without any problems.he did say that the reps for k rend dont recomend a float finish anymore but go towards the wet dash i happen to prefer the smoother finish myself,supposed to be something to do with blooming of the colour during application i think.having said that he's floated many times without problems


----------



## ludermor

You will most probably have to paint within a few years with k-rend, if you dont you will be one of the very lucky ones. It does have a bad name for chipping and flaking as well. id be amazed if yo ugot it for anywhere near 13/m2, i would imagine at least double that rate


----------



## csmd

ludermor said:


> You will most probably have to paint within a few years with k-rend, if you dont you will be one of the very lucky ones. It does have a bad name for chipping and flaking as well. id be amazed if yo ugot it for anywhere near 13/m2, i would imagine at least double that rate


Post read 13EUR a bag which covers 1/m2.An earlier post estimated cost at 60/m2 it is probably about half that


----------



## big mac

Hi all , ive just signed up.
 I was quoted £7.26 a bag for K-rend from jewson & that was for an area of 220 metres square.


----------



## DUCK1K68

Hi all I`m a plasterer by trade and from what I`ve read and seen if you pay in some cases 8000+ for a colored render with a 25 year life time guarantee  I would expect it to last that long no discolor or crack or anything else for 25 years otherwise you might as well just have it done with normal render after all its a proven method which  would cost a lot less  and please can u tell me which jewson  you can  get a bag of k-rend that does  220 m2 for 7.26 pounds please ( I don`t mean to mean just having a laugh)


----------



## shoegal

Hi, I've just been doing a bit of searching on the 'Net regarding this K-Rend product. My house was plastered with it 1.5 years ago and it's weathering very badly. I have green mould appearing on all walls except the south facing one. The green is on the sides of the walls aswell as "growing  up" from the bottom. I am very disappointed with it and would advise against using it.


----------



## TillyD

I've just had a builder with me 30mins ago. I want the coloured plaster and he is avoiding against it big time. He is only charging us 1000e more than the normal sand and cement so money is not the issue for us. 

I see this post started a few years back so has anyone any updates on their render since having it done a few years ago. 

Thanks.


----------



## cowboy

Again just wonderig if anybody can update on how their krend is weathering? How much is it a bag now? was thinking of getting it for our new build.


----------

